# He's Gay, Jim!



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051028...ztbyAys0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTA3b2NibDltBHNlYwM3MTY-

* George Takei Discloses His Homosexuality*




> George Takei, who as helmsman Sulu steered the Starship Enterprise through three television seasons and six movies, has come out as a homosexual in the current issue of Frontiers, a biweekly Los Angeles magazine covering the gay and lesbian community.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Good for him to be finally speaking out at 68! I think that's great. I hope no one finds the thread title disrepsectful--I certainly mean no disrespect to Mr. Takei!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 28, 2005)

I could have gone the rest of my life not knowing Mr.Sulu was gay.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

Admit it, you'd be proud to serve under him. :angel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2005)

The thing is, the fan community's know this for over a decade.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

The article made it sound like it was an open secret that the press had respected. Still, I think it's good he's being more public about it now.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 28, 2005)

I kinda wonder why anybody really cares.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

Because it's good to have positive role models for people.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2005)

I wonder if this really actually matters?? I mean James Dean and Katherine Hepburn and Gary Grant were cited as being gay... so??? They're great actors. 
While I agree with CrankyDragon that it would've been pointless to know (or not) I'd have to offer the correction that *Mr. Sulu* wasn't gay but the actor that played him.

If you remember the movie "Generations" Chekov introduced Kirk to Sulu's daughter... :wink1: 


(ok, ok nit picking... sheesh  )


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 28, 2005)

Totally unneccessary information.  I'm not real interested in what any actor/actress does behind closed doors.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2005)

I appreciate others' comments about respecting Takei's privacy, however, Arnisador, I'm with you - role models are underrated.  This man played his personal life much like, say, Harrison Ford used to - kept it private.  But since we're all human, there are many who look to those in the spotlight in order to identify with sucess.

Mr. Takei finally came out.  Good show, George, and good helmsmanship.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 28, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> .... I'd have to offer the correction that *Mr. Sulu* wasn't gay but the actor that played him.


Come on Carver, Trekkie or not, that much was obvious.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 28, 2005)

It adds all new meaning to phrases like... 

--Warp Speed, Mr. Sulu
--Fire Phasers, Full Spread Mr Sulu
--Beam Me Up Mr Scott


----------



## Lisa (Oct 28, 2005)

As human beings we all seek love, understanding and acceptance.  It is sad that he felt he, perhaps, couldn't let the world know sooner.  Good Show for doing it now, Mr. Takai!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 28, 2005)

Why the fuss over his sexuality, his business and I appluad anybody, know matter what the critics say about speaking the truth, after all, all anybody wants is the truth. Or atleast they say they do!
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Why the fuss over his sexuality, his business and I appluad anybody, know matter what the critics say about speaking the truth, after all, all anybody wants is the truth. Or atleast they say they do!
> Terry


I think that's the point, really, that he spoke the truth when he really didn't have to (at least in most of our minds, anyway).


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 28, 2005)

The problem is in this day and age people still get the heck beat out of them for being gay, especially if you are a guy.  And you have a whole faction of the country who doesn't want to allow gays to even be able to have civil unions and who think or at least say anyone who is gay is morally corrupt and dirty.  I think you still need people who are high profile, or at least higher profile than you or me, to come out and say they are gay and show anyone can be and it is ok.


----------



## Bester (Oct 28, 2005)

You have a respected actor from one of the more popular series, "coming out". It might give others the strength to do so as well.  If enough people do so, it may help get them some of the basic rights that others seek to deny them. Rights that other nations grant, but that this one, the "arsenal of freedom" refuses to give, and in fact seeks to deny more.

I applaud him.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 28, 2005)

As do I.  There's a reason that they need to "come out", insofar as they're not all "out" already.  They fear.  And they ought not need to.  I agree with Shesulsa - more positive role models are necessary for people who are oppressed.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> As do I.  There's a reason that they need to "come out", insofar as they're not all "out" already.



Yes, this is exactly it.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 28, 2005)

I think the problem is that they need to come out in the first place. Does Patrick Stewart have to come out and tell the world that he has hemmeroids now?


----------



## Mark Barlow (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm just shocked that no one has made a "go where no man has gone before" reference yet.......


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2005)

Well I can't find it anywhere but there was a hilarious audio parody of Kirk and Spock exploring just that... Does anyone know where to find that ... I've googled it a dozen different ways and bleah...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2005)

Try the DK. It's posted there.


----------

